# 7-month-old puppy still not housetrained



## Sherman (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi, Sherman got neutered 3 weeks ago and since then has had 3 episodes of peeing on the living room rug. Every time I react by keeping him in the kitchen behind a baby gate with his toys and food, etc. for a few days. Well, maybe 2 days. Then I feel sorry for him and let him out so he can look out the window and feel normal. I still take him out every 2-3 hours without fail. Today I saw him squat and pee on the rug after about 1 1/2 hours. I yelled and took him outside. He acted like he'd never done it outside! When I took him out full-fledged a few minutes later with his leash and coat on, he peed a long time. I've never tried crating him, just keeping him in an ex-pen, but I'm beginning to think I'm going to have to resort to it. But would just keeping him off the rug for a month or so help? Or never letting him on it? He doesn't do it on the same spot so feeding him there wouldn't be any use. His breeder didn't take him out to pee--just used puppy pads--and thought it was funny when he didn't use the pads. I don't think it's funny. I've had him for 4 months and have made only a little progress. Does anybody think I should bag the ex-pen and keep the little devil in his crate unless he's outside on a mission? The cats sure would be happy. I'm not feeling like giving him up, but I'm pretty disappointed. 
I'd appreciate any and all advice.
Thanks, Carol


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yup, sounds like it's time to take a few steps back with potty training.
First, only let him have free run of the house AFTER he has gone potty. And even at that, I would only give him about an hour or so (given he is 7 months old). After that hour, or anytime you can't keep an eye on him, put him in the x-pen. When you can watch him again, take him out of the x-pen and DIRECTLY outside to do his business. If he doesn't pee (or poop), then back to the x-pen. If he does pee, then it's time for a pee party! Wooooo Hooooo! Then he gets freedom for another hour or so.
Don't forget that if you can't watch him for any reason, then into the x-pen he goes.
I think asking a 7 month old to hold it for 2-3 hours is really pushing it. Especially after he eats or drinks, or wakes up for a nap. Directly outside baby!  

Hope this helps~
Katie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I hook an open crate to the sides of my xpen so they have the freedom in the pen, but are used to sleeping in the crate. If you think it is time for him to pee, take him out, if he does not, I would put him in the closed crate for 20 minutes & try again. When he finally goes outside, "potty party" time. Then he gets out to roam for a while. Mine trained very quickly with this method, and we only had 1 or 2 accidents in the actual crate. I would say mine were totally trained at about 6-7 months (maybe 1 accident a month after that only cause I was not paying attention to their body language) Good luck.


----------



## Sherman (Sep 20, 2006)

*Thanks and Happy New Year*

Thanks for the boost, Laurie and Katie,

I knew to limit Sherman's freedom and take him out more frequently, but thanks for the affirmation. He hasn't had an accident on the rug since Friday, Dec. 29. Since that time I've taken him outside at least every 3 hours. He'll hold it for 3 hours if I'm out of the house, but when I'm here I usually give up after 2 hours and take him out. Then I let him romp around downstairs wherever he wants to go. After an hour I limit his freedom to the kitchen. Then he goes in his ex-pen for a nap or just play. Then I take him back outside. He's a full-time job! I think his lapses can be traced back to his neutering 3 weeks ago. I guess that's what I should have expected but it's getting kind of old. He's all healed up and has quit licking the incision site. Get over it, puppy!

He's the first dog I've ever been responsible for raising and I go by what experts tell me either in books or here. I thought it was best to stretch the amount of time Sherman went outside so he would learn to hold it, but now I'm not so sure. I think I'll stick to 2-3 hours and limiting his freedom. I just hope we can both make it to May 31, 2007 when he'll be one year old. Hooray!

Thanks again to all you smart folks.

Cheerz,
Carol


----------



## ripper (Nov 22, 2006)

I am having a difficult time with my 4 month old boy Biscuit too. It is so frustrating when I take him outside, he'll go poop and then he'll go again inside like 5 minutes later. How in the heck do you know if they still have to go. I have only had him for 3 weeks now, so I am still learning his body language but it is like a full time job watching him. He is in the crate when I am unable to watch him like a hawk. I hope that's okay!!??


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Carol,
Yes, bringing a puppy into the home is like bringing a human baby into the home. That is the analogy I give to my puppy buyers. It is a lot of work, but they also bring you such devoted love and joy.

I would suggest you buy the book called: HOW TO TRAIN A PUPPY YOU CAN LIVE WITH. You can get it at www.dogwise.com and you can get it in video form as well. Do exactly as described and you will have your puppy housetrained in no time. It is something though that you must be CONSISTANT with. Consistancy is the key. Be patient and consistant then suddenly you won't see anymore piddle spots!


----------



## MyFreddie (Oct 25, 2009)

I am still having potty issues with My Freddie. He is now 6 months old and was neutered last week. I started off wrong and don't know what to do NOW. I got him at three months and since I work three days a week for twelve hour days I started him off by putting him in my shower with his crate and a pee pad and taking him outside when I am at home to potty. Well as he grew I gave him access to the whole bathroom. I put a post and it was suggested by many that I not confuse him and go to the potty pad completely. He began to tear up the pads so I bought a UGOdog and he now goes everywhere but the UGO he will pee on it but no poop. Only when I catch him. I walk him to the UGo every hour but he will come right back and pee in the floor or my rugs. EVERY rug in the house is his pad. Today I have tied him to my waist and while folding a load of clothes after just walking him to the UGO without results he poops on a rug while tied to ME..... I am having health issues and will have surgery in six weeks and desperately need Freddie to be trained before this...... A dog sitter is not an option since I live in a remote area and all my neighbors work and I live to far for family and no daycares available. Thanks for any advice!!!! Still love my boy but am so frustrated with myself.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I think it took just about that time for Henry.
I had to bring him out alot, and it was at the 7 mo. mark that I finally offered him pee pads, which he used.
Until then he was only being offered outside.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I have one that wanted to use my rugs as pee pads during training, so I took up every rug in the house for about a month or two and it corrected the problem. 

Everytime you take him to the ugodog and he uses it, give him a treat.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I know some Havs have been trained by 7 months, some even claim to have them trained much sooner, but not all Hav's are going to train by that time schedule. Mine took MUCH longer than that! It's not going to help that you desperately need him trained in the next 6 weeks, because he is going to feel that pressure. You need to pick up all the small rugs. Decide whether you are going with the Ugodog or pads and start over with his training. Keep him tethered to you whenever you are home and can't keep an eye on him. Reward him for doing the right thing and don't give him a chance to make the wrong choice. I'm wishing you good luck, but you had better really think and try to come up with some other options because there's no guarentee that he is going to train to meet your schedule. I'm sorry to hear you're having health issues.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

After active playing, it is potty time too. When he has "that" look to him and he is sniffing like he is looking...it is potty time. You will get to know his body language after awhile. Dexter gives me the "look'' all the time when he needs to go outside

After a nice drink, it will be potty time within 30-45 minutes (this is what Dexter does)....you get to know what you pup will do....I count poos too. Sometimes, Dexter will start eating and then need to potty, then he comes back to eat. 

How much does your pup weigh? I remember at 7 months or so, we kept a every 2 hour potty schedule during the day and I made sure he was outside long enough to do something (pee or poo). 

Hang in there...it does get easier....7 months is still early. Oh! And, at those ages, the weather made a lot of difference. Dexter had more pee accidents when it was very rainy...now, it does not matter what the weather is...Dexter is good! 

One more thing....."Watch him like a hawk!" Get to know that body language.


----------

